# Rocky River Hawg



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Last weeks run was the best of the season. I spent time fishing Tues night, Wednesday morning, Thursday night and Saturday morning. I caught fish every trip except Thursday night which was only 45 mins at dusk. 

Wednesday morning I had the most beautiful day ever on the Rocky. Did start out well after I missed my alarm. Then the first spot I went to had many fisherpeople and few fish, I moved down to middle river and a bit crowded, but was able to walk and have spots to myself. On Wed. morning, the fish would not stop. Even the bright sunshine did not detur their behavior. I have caught more fish before, but never this beautiful of a day. On this day I caught (5) on a 4 inch "reflector fly" orginated by Kevin Feenstra. This included the monster below that measured 33 inches and over 16 pounds. My best ever male. On this day I caught more fish on the sinktip swinging big streamers than I did on egg and nymph setups. I caught most fish casting upstream and madly stripping the fly back downstream along the seams. It was a blast to see the 2nd or 3rd male in a line, dart out to tag my fly. Most fish caught in tailouts this day.


Saturday morning was also good. I fished until 11am on the lower river. The fish were definately on the move and we finally had to move upstream to catch up to them. Again the fish were not taking everything, but if you didn't spook them, or foul them, eventually one would go for the ride. On this day we caught most of the fish in the fastest water around. I had tied a couple black copper johns the night before that got a couple fish in the fast water. Also, another Feenstra fly, I can't remember the name but it had a pink body with blue and gold flash on top. This fly worked the first hour and a half of the day. During this day I was concentrating on dropback spots for a while but didn't find any dropbacks yet. Maybe the next run.

Looking forward to the next run now, should be even more fish.
Good luck,
Rickerd


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

it really irritates me when people erase the background, dude you were in the rocky river, the whole thing is full of fish, your secret hole aint on secret. get over yourself


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish! I sort of agree on the photos, though. In my humble opinion, if it is that important and that big of a secret, don't post the pictures, period. If I have a photo of a big fish (or deer, I'm a hunter) that I don't want people to be able to ID, it doesn't go publicly to the Internet in any way.


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Can t we all just get along ; ), Its a sport for all to enjoy and have fun if anyone ever needs help on a spot to fish the rock shoot me a pm.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha! OSD - Luv that pic!!!

Seriously, there's no more secret spots on the Rock. . ..


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

hahahahaah that is awesome. I love that.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Awesome fish! I sort of agree on the photos, though. In my humble opinion, if it is that important and that big of a secret, don't post the pictures, period. If I have a photo of a big fish (or deer, I'm a hunter) that I don't want people to be able to ID, it doesn't go publicly to the Internet in any way.



so true, but people have the need to show off, i understand it, i do it too. But im not a turd about it, i will gladly share any of my spots from any photo i post. just ask


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The reason I post the photo is to inspire you to get out during the next run and catch one of your own, and of course bragging is part of fishing too. If once a season I am guilty of bragging, so be it. I think you all know that comes with the sport. The steelhead season is a short season and I try my best to take advantage of it. We spend most of the Winter iced up and thinking of the fish we will catch in the Spring. I appreciate every photo of a fish that someone posts, because it reminds me of the times I will get back to the rivers and share the stream with a loved one or friends. If you do not share that feeling, keep your thoughts to yourself, Im sure others will enjoy them. What is it about steelhead fishing that brings out this kind of behavior? Any other fish on this site, and people are happy to share photos and tell stories. Go over to the Lake Erie side and see all the guys catching hogs this time of year. See the joy and pride in their faces, as they hold up the beast. Some of you guys may need to examine your thoughts before you send them out on the internet. Would you say the same things if you were meeting me face to face? Go out and fish and have a good time. Life is too short to spread hate to people you dont know. Im surprised at a couple of you guys. By reading a number of your previous posts, you guys seemed to have more experience. Negative posts can make you look green. 

I realize the Rocky has no secret spots, that doesnt mean Im going to let everyone know where I caught each fish. I move around on the river and caught fish in 5 different spots last week. The reason I wont broadcast the spot, even on the rocky is because we live in a world where hundreds of people can read a report and show up the next day at the same spot. Its called spot burning and on our rivers, I wont give out more than a low, middle or high part of the river description. My experience has told me if you give out too much information, too many people will be joining me the next time I go there. If you need more info, PM me and I will give you more information at my discretion. Its not the spot that is most important anyways. These fish move up and down at will. You can catch fish all over the river now. 

By the way, this fish, like so many others, was released so you can catch him too.

Tight lines all,
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

rickerd said:


> The reason I post the photo is to inspire you to get out during the next run and catch one of your own, and of course bragging is part of fishing too. If once a season I am guilty of bragging, so be it. I think you all know that comes with the sport. The steelhead season is a short season and I try my best to take advantage of it. We spend most of the Winter iced up and thinking of the fish we will catch in the Spring. I appreciate every photo of a fish that someone posts, because it reminds me of the times I will get back to the rivers and share the stream with a loved one or friends. If you do not share that feeling, keep your thoughts to yourself, Im sure others will enjoy them. What is it about steelhead fishing that brings out this kind of behavior? Any other fish on this site, and people are happy to share photos and tell stories. Go over to the Lake Erie side and see all the guys catching hogs this time of year. See the joy and pride in their faces, as they hold up the beast. Some of you guys may need to examine your thoughts before you send them out on the internet. Would you say the same things if you were meeting me face to face? Go out and fish and have a good time. Life is too short to spread hate to people you dont know. Im surprised at a couple of you guys. By reading a number of your previous posts, you guys seemed to have more experience. Negative posts can make you look green.
> 
> I realize the Rocky has no secret spots, that doesnt mean Im going to let everyone know where I caught each fish. I move around on the river and caught fish in 5 different spots last week. *The reason I wont broadcast the spot, even on the rocky is because we live in a world where hundreds of people can read a report and show up the next day at the same spot. Its called spot burning and on our rivers, I wont give out more than a low, middle or high part of the river description. My experience has told me if you give out too much information, too many people will be joining me the next time I go there.* If you need more info, PM me and I will give you more information at my discretion. Its not the spot that is most important anyways. These fish move up and down at will. You can catch fish all over the river now.
> 
> ...


Rickerd, I appreciate seeing quality photos of fish. I know that there are people in this world, a lot of them, that will try to figure out where you were based on a photo and go fish there. That is why I said, and still believe, if it is _that_ important to you, why share the photo at all? Why share the stream name you were on? In my opinion, you gave enough information willingly to guide folks to go fish the Rocky. I have a lot of photos that can give away a location for fishing and/or hunting, and if it is important to me to not telegraph where I was specifically when I took the photo, it never gets shared in public. I have trail cam photos of some huge bucks and you can see a road or identifiable landmark in the image. If I threw them online I'd be increasing the odds of deer getting jacked and my cameras disappearing. They never are made public, period.

As for why it is always steelhead that this sort of thing comes up, you tell me! It always seems to be steelhead photos that are swirled and blanked out, no other species! Would I call you out to your face for sharing a doctored photo like that? Absolutely. I appreciate good quality photos, and I live 4 hours away from steelhead alley so I'm not going to see your photo, jump in my truck, and drive across the state because I know where you were. When I see that junk (to me, it's junk, honestly) it severely rubs me the wrong way. It tells me "I want you to see my fish, but nothing else, so ignore my PhotoChop nonsense." There are ways to take photos without having to do that sort of thing to maintain a level of secrecy if you are that worried about it, all it takes is a little thought. And like I said, if you're that worried about it, the photo(s) should never be made public.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Judging from many of the fishing forums, the best...or at least most popular, fish photo is composed as such:

1) Lay wet fish in mud, dry dirt, or gravel (all three, if you can do it).

2) Roll fish, coating liberally with said soil particles

3) Lay fish on ground, next to rod

4) If possible, turn off auto-focus, so fish is slightly blurred.

It's clear rickerd is an amateur at this. Cut him some slack.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew S. said:


> Judging from many of the fishing forums, the best...or at least most popular, fish photo is composed as such:
> 
> 1) Lay wet fish in mud, dry dirt, or gravel (all three, if you can do it).
> 
> ...


I'm not calling rickerd an amateur, just pointing out that being aware of your background can be important if it requires NSA Delta Level clearance to know where you were fishing. For example:

Landmark clearly visible










Landmarks not clearly visible


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Andrew S. said:


> Judging from many of the fishing forums, the best...or at least most popular, fish photo is composed as such:
> 
> 1) Lay wet fish in mud, dry dirt, or gravel (all three, if you can do it).
> 
> ...


Great point and dont for get the catch and release fly fisherman who is such a purist that he has to stick his fingers 6 inches up into the fish's gills to make the photo op work...great observation.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'm not calling rickerd an amateur


I was making a general comment, not directed at you or anybody else specifically.

I won't get into the issues of spot burning - just not interested. And I thought his reply was very reasonable.

I'm more interested in what makes for good photos. Rickerd's photo is a really nice one because the fish is well lit, brightly colored, he's smiling, etc. So to me, the unfortunately part about the photo is that shading out the background takes away from what looked to be a quality photograph.

It seems to me that, given how many absolutely horrible photos show up here and elsewhere on the net, all this flack over his photo seems misguided. Photos of fish lying on the ground next to a rod can be done well, for sure. But I see so many photos of dirt-covered fish splayed on the ground that I'm completely baffled as to why people put them up. I can understand taking a photo for your memory bank, or so you can later estimate length from the picture, show it to a friend, etc. 

But just because you took the photo doesn't mean it's worth showing.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Huge pig I roped in just past dark.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

I think half the fun of flyfishing is finding the sweet spot yourself. Who cares if someone is hiding it by blocking their photos. I fish the Rock often and most of the time I do recon to find out the areas I will be successful and it's a thrill discovering it yourself. The river is always changing and you never enter the same river twice. The reason I read everyones post is to learn new techniques and styles of fishing. All of you guys are better fishermen than me and when you illustrate your techniques that made you successful I file it away into memory and try it myself at another spot.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

rickerd said:


> The reason I post the photo is to inspire you to get out during the next run and catch one of your own, and of course bragging is part of fishing too. If once a season I am guilty of bragging, so be it. I think you all know that comes with the sport. The steelhead season is a short season and I try my best to take advantage of it. We spend most of the Winter iced up and thinking of the fish we will catch in the Spring. I appreciate every photo of a fish that someone posts, because it reminds me of the times I will get back to the rivers and share the stream with a loved one or friends. If you do not share that feeling, keep your thoughts to yourself, Im sure others will enjoy them. What is it about steelhead fishing that brings out this kind of behavior? Any other fish on this site, and people are happy to share photos and tell stories. Go over to the Lake Erie side and see all the guys catching hogs this time of year. See the joy and pride in their faces, as they hold up the beast. Some of you guys may need to examine your thoughts before you send them out on the internet. *Would you say the same things if you were meeting me face to face?* Go out and fish and have a good time. Life is too short to spread hate to people you dont know. Im surprised at a couple of you guys. By reading a number of your previous posts, you guys seemed to have more experience. Negative posts can make you look green.
> 
> I realize the Rocky has no secret spots, that doesnt mean Im going to let everyone know where I caught each fish. I move around on the river and caught fish in 5 different spots last week. The reason I wont broadcast the spot, even on the rocky is because we live in a world where hundreds of people can read a report and show up the next day at the same spot. Its called spot burning and on our rivers, I wont give out more than a low, middle or high part of the river description. My experience has told me if you give out too much information, too many people will be joining me the next time I go there. If you need more info, PM me and I will give you more information at my discretion. Its not the spot that is most important anyways. These fish move up and down at will. You can catch fish all over the river now.
> 
> ...



Absolutely, now i know what you look like to pick you out of the crowd of heathens. nice vest and hat by the way


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

great fish, osd. btw, you have catsup on your left cheek.....lol


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fontinalis said:


> nice vest and hat by the way


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ya'll are wound up tighter'n a banjo strang.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

An excellent report on type of water fished, methods used and fly's that worked. The only thing missing was the offer to take those that have trouble locating or learning how to locate fish by the hand and leading them to the water. Darn nice fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll second that, excellent report! The quoted portion below really gets me excited to chase after them sooner than later.




> On this day I caught more fish on the sinktip swinging big streamers than I did on egg and nymph setups. I caught most fish casting upstream and madly stripping the fly back downstream along the seams. It was a blast to see the 2nd or 3rd male in a line, dart out to tag my fly. Most fish caught in tailouts this day.



That's how I catch hybrids. Doing it in clear enough water where you could see the fish beforehand would be way more exciting.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Great pic btw I'm just glad the fish was dipped in the water prior to the picture being taken! That is a serious wrist on that fish and I dont mean the humans!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Someone said the steelhead season is short LOL...sept.-may that's a 9 month season there buddy

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just dont understand all the hype about the background. he gave all the important info on how the fish was caught. i never even noticed the background untill someone had a problem with it. JUST FISH!!!!! i mean lets just all get along and share our fishing with others. hopefully without being judged so harsh by our friends.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

spot burning is real.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Very beautiful fish, and that you can see regardless of whether the background is present or not. Gratz Rick on the fine catch and post.

To all you noobies on the site with things such as joined 2010 or 2011... this topic has been beaten into the ground more times then I can count. The fact remains that folks like seeing fish pics whether people are protective of their locations or not.

*Let people post how they want and if you don't have anything positive to say - don't take the time to type anything and move on.*
The above advice is something I have had to work on myself - I am enraged when people put exactly where they were and when, whether it is a widely popular access spot or a lesser known. No idea why someone would want to bring more folks to their exact location... especially when I see so many stringers. What I have learned is rather then start the same argument that never gets anywhere, I move on to another post.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> Huge pig I roped in just past dark.


Oh god, that thing is a monster! It's so big it blotted out the sun!!! That musta been a WHALE of a fight!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

CoolWater said:


> Very beautiful fish, and that you can see regardless of whether the background is present or not. Gratz Rick on the fine catch and post.
> 
> To all you noobies on the site with things such as joined 2010 or 2011... this topic has been beaten into the ground more times then I can count. The fact remains that folks like seeing fish pics whether people are protective of their locations or not.
> 
> ...


I see, so it's OK for you to take a shot at people with a stringer who might *legally* keep a fish or two (Heaven forbid, it's not like the DNR doesn't stock thousands more every year), but someone like me pointing out the photo nonsense is not OK. Double standards, anyone?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

TheCream... you need to learn to read, or quit scanning fast and then responding in haste.

If you read what I put in bold... and then saw I was talking about how I have a specific opinion and have taught myself NOT to post on other people's threads and flame them for not posting the report just as I would have. As I stated, I move on to another post.

Way to just take a sentence out of my post and disregard the context it was stated within...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

CoolWater said:


> TheCream... you need to learn to read, or quit scanning fast and then responding in haste.
> 
> If you read what I put in bold... and then saw I was talking about how I have a specific opinion and have taught myself NOT to post on other people's threads and flame them for not posting the report just as I would have. As I stated, I move on to another post.
> 
> Way to just take a sentence out of my post and disregard the context it was stated within...


You're right, my bad, all you did was take a shot at people who keep fish. I'm a C&R guy, too, I haven't kept a fish in I don't know how many years. And when I last did, it was a couple of stocked trout on a put-and-take trout stream in WV...which is exactly what stocked Erie tribs are with steelhead, put-and-take. Remember that the next time you see a law-abiding license holder exercising his/her right to keep a fish. Now if you see a poacher keeping over the limit or keeping fish from a C&R area, that's another story.

This whole picture doctoring thing would have made a lot more sense to me if it had been on an unmentionable stream. I've fished some of those, I know the "code" of secrecy involved. But being a stocked, publicly accessible stream? Give me a break. Two things stand out about these kinds of photos to me: 1) if people can recognize things in your photos, it means they have been there, too, and it is no secret. Or 2) you're actually so paranoid that you think someone like me is going to pack up my truck, drive 4 hours to the Rocky River, and hike it for miles looking for that specific tree so I can say "I'm going to fish here!" and ruin *your* spot.

And if you are that paranoid, keep it to yourself.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

<sigh> we just disagree and your missing my point... I don't have the energy to try to explain it any further... this stayed somewhat civil and I do thank you for that.

The absolute only thing I was trying to get across is that when someone looks at a thread and sees something fundamental they don't like in the original post - why not let it go and not reply anything at all? All that happens is half the people line up on one side - half on the other - and the thread gets locked. Everyone loses, nothing positive happens, and the original poster can't even get comments.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My guess: There was probably _something_ in the original photo that did give away the location..and I can totally relate to protecting your spot.


Just ask me & I'll gladly not tell you where I fish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats it matter if someone fishes your spot? I mean. Its a public waterway. Plenty of fish for people to catch.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

All these vehement objections to the original photo are baffling to me. The most offensive thing he did was mess up a good photo. He didn't criticize anybody else's photos, techniques, etc. He didn't reveal a secret spot, or a not-so-secret spot. 

In other words, even if you don't like the photo, it didn't affect YOU in any way. That's not true of direct insults against somebody else, and it's also not true about a true spot burn. You may feel spot burns are not a big deal, or you may not. But that's irrelevant.

All he did was, maybe, try to keep a non-secret a secret.

Seriously - what, exactly, is it that he did that affects you that is so objectionable? And if the answer is that what he did does NOT affect you, but you still found it so objectionable, then maybe some soul searching is in order.

And fallen - why aren't you wearing any pants in that photo you posted?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can relate to both sides of the argument.  


A.) I'm a photographer, & unless there are obvious elements in the background that identify the spot, it completely ruins the value of photo as a...photo. 

B.) A lot of the spots I fish, are tiny. 50 yards or so. If there was someone else there when I got there, I ain't fishin'. If it's _my fault_, they're there, well... I'm pissed at myself too.  


It's a tricky conundrum. I want to share my joy with the world, but I don't want the world there with me @ 6 am. A fine balance of giving & selfishness. 

I work to find my spots, not just the location but _when_ & _where_ the fish are... I fished 200+ hours last year for 26 fish. I brought a friend in & he caught as many in a small fraction of the time. That in itself doesn't bother me but *there are people out there * that capitalize on other people's hard work. That is undeniable, annoying and punishable by various methods.



The fact that the original post contained so much valuable information renders every opinion thereafter *null & void*.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I can relate to both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> A.) I'm a photographer, & unless there are obvious elements in the background that identify the spot, it completely ruins the value of photo as a...photo.


I agree with this completely. As you know, I have great appreciation for a good photo (I call this one "Steelhead in mud"...)

Somebody pointed out that the original poster could have figured out a way to take a good photo that also didn't reveal the location...completely agree with that point, also.

I guess what I don't understand is why the reaction isn't simply one of "Well, it's too bad he ruined a bad photo", instead of something bordering on rage, which seems to be the case here.

I mean, a guy can put cream and sugar in his own coffee, and I might shake my head a bit, wondering why he ruined a perfectly good cup of good, black coffee. But I'm not going to get MAD about it, since I ain't drinking it!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The internet is a rough place, not for the faint of heart. 

One thing I've found is an endless resource of people who want to argue.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I absolutely disagree with you! 



fallen513 said:


> The internet is a rough place, not for the faint of heart.
> 
> One thing I've found is an endless resource of people who want to argue.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe he hid the background because maybe he was not on the Rocky???:Banane18:


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Andrew S. said:


> Judging from many of the fishing forums, the best...or at least most popular, fish photo is composed as such:
> 
> 1) Lay wet fish in mud, dry dirt, or gravel (all three, if you can do it).
> 
> ...



throw in a PO'd dog, and we have a winner:


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> spot burning is real.


Amen!....................


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,d kinda like to put about 2 more pennies in here if i can get away with my life. i totaly understand that the fishermans perception might have been that a bunch of people might show up to fish. i was fishing the icw in ft pierce fl. my niece,s boyfriend was with me. we were in a 19 ft boat, i caught 2 fish in this one spot. well i got the 2nd fish off and started to fish my spot. no way! he had his bait in my spot and had me blocked. so i had to fish another spot. so many times on lake erie we,ll hear on the radio 10 in the box. where are you. where we was a week ago monday. what color. the color we used day before yesterday. i hear conversations like this all the time. years ago it use to just pi$& me off so bad. but after a few years the bell rung. if you give your location you might get alot of unwanted company. so if someone wants to keep a secret. who are we really to bash him so bad. atleast im not bashing anybody very bad. i just cant really understand why it upsets people so bad. and yes i did just join in 2011, and because of that i have no right to be confused. and on the otherhand if im catching eyes and someone comes on the radio and says i just came out of geneva will somebody tell me where to start. well if no one elce tells him, i will tell him where im at. it makes him happy. but then if theres a few other boats fishing around me might get upset when another 10 or 12 boats show up. and if i was a charter boat i would maby not give out that info. i just fish for fun but they,re making a living fishing. me and my brother n law came in with this huge stringer of catfish. some people asked where we got them and what bait. my brother n law told them in open water on worms.dahh! we caught them in a small bay with chichin liver. some people are going to try to hide there hot spots no matter what. and i guess its going to upset somebody. just think how many times have you answered those calls on the radio for help?? the thing i guess im trying to say is he has the right to hide his spot. and you have the right to tell him your opinion lets just try and keep it civil. now its time to bash the new guy.LOL. i can take it im almost 60 and have been around for awhile. and i have broard shoulders so i can carry the load. and i do want to point out that my perception has softened alot over the years.LOL.
....sherman....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

CoolWater said:


> Very beautiful fish, and that you can see regardless of whether the background is present or not. Gratz Rick on the fine catch and post.
> 
> To all you noobies on the site with things such as joined 2010 or 2011... this topic has been beaten into the ground more times then I can count. The fact remains that folks like seeing fish pics whether people are protective of their locations or not.
> 
> ...


i was just wandering if you were refering to my post?? i was just trying to make a point that i still liked the picture of the beautiful fish(that i kind envy) i didnt even care about the background. even tho i am a photographer and think the background helps make the picture. i also have another post on this subject. about people not wanting to give up a hot fishing spot. and even tho i think we all have a right to give our opinion we dont have to bash someone for trying to keep a secreat spot.
....sherman....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I can relate to both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> A.) I'm a photographer, & unless there are obvious elements in the background that identify the spot, it completely ruins the value of photo as a...photo.
> ...


The bolded/italicized section is exactly and precisely my point. I repeat, I completely understand about keeping things hidden if it is that important to you, there's a lot of photos that I don't share on here or even on my Facebook page because I don't want everyone seeing them. The fact that it was on a public, stocked stream that receives a lot of attention is a little baffling to me, but whatever. My whole point boils down to one simple question: if there is an easy location identifier in my photo that I do not wish to share with the world, what is the best way to ensure that nobody else figures out where the photo was taken to protect my "secret?" Answer: do not share it on the Internet in any way, shape, or form. 

Does that not make any sense? Or is my logical thinking process broken?


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

TheCream said:


> My whole point boils down to one simple question: if there is an easy location identifier in my photo that I do not wish to share with the world, what is the best way to ensure that nobody else figures out where the photo was taken to protect my "secret?" Answer: do not share it on the Internet in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Does that not make any sense? Or is my logical thinking process broken?


Well, yes, it is in fact broken because both techniques - not showing the photo at all, or showing the photo with all of the potential location identifiers blocked out (as he did) are equally effective at achieving the goal of keeping the place secret. As long as all of the potential location identifiers are truly eliminated, then not posting the photo at all is not "the best" way, it is simply an equally effective alternative. But the two alternatives are not equally effective at doing a little bragging, which the original poster readily admitted is part of the fun. I think you're making assumptions about the original poster's purpose in posting pictures that are different from your own personal reasons for posting pictures.

This is why I think the reason this photo bothers people must go deeper than that. It seems to bother some of you because of a gut reaction of the type "Who does he think he is?!"

I think that reaction is somewhat understandable given how popular every inch of that river is, but since he never directly insulted anybody else (other than perhaps the aesthetic senses of some of the serious photographers on the board), the only reasonable reaction I can think of, if it really bothered you, is to sit at your computer, roll your eyes to yourself, and move on.

(By the way, I'm not suggesting he should have left the background intact. I never post photos that reveal where I've caught fish. I also don't modify the backgrounds. I try to take photos that look good without any editing but that also do not reveal locations, and if I get them, I sometimes post them. If the photos do reveal the location, they simply don't go up. So I think you and I are largely in agreement here, in terms of what we like to do. But this is because what I'm looking for in a photo, and my reasons for posting them, are perhaps different from rickerds.)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

TheCream said:


> The bolded/italicized section is exactly and precisely my point. I repeat, I completely understand about keeping things hidden if it is that important to you, there's a lot of photos that I don't share on here or even on my Facebook page because I don't want everyone seeing them. The fact that it was on a public, stocked stream that receives a lot of attention is a little baffling to me, but whatever. My whole point boils down to one simple question: if there is an easy location identifier in my photo that I do not wish to share with the world, what is the best way to ensure that nobody else figures out where the photo was taken to protect my "secret?" Answer: do not share it on the Internet in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Does that not make any sense? Or is my logical thinking process broken?


yes what you say does make quite abit of sense. and its all about perception. but you just need to understand that he may have been so excited about his catch he wasnt thinking about the background at the time he took the picture. and he was just so proud he just had to show the fish. but he had time to think about the background. so his only answer to be able to show the fish to those that wanted to see it and still in his perception keep his secret he did what he did. and i do think you are intitled to your perception. i just think you was alittle harsh on him. my perception.

does this make any sense to you. i know im the new guy here and my intent is not to get on your bad side or anybodies. my perception is this is a place to share our knowledge 1st. and be able to brag if needed. and help and get help when needed. and he did go into detail as to how he caught the fish. and just my perception again, i didnt really care where he caught the fish. i do hope it doesnt upset you that i have put my 2 cents in. it doesnt seem to bother you. you have been very civil to me. and i thank you for that.
....sherman....


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Wow, you guys are nuts. if he dosent want you to know where he his at it his choice. were here to look at the fish and celebrate the fact that someone is out there doing something they love. So, good job on the fish rickerd! bigger then anything I every caught in a river lol


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

OSD said:


> Can t we all just get along ; ), Its a sport for all to enjoy and have fun if anyone ever needs help on a spot to fish the rock shoot me a pm.


Best Post Ever!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew, I think you are missing the point that in the original post, he offered a multitude of clues on where he was...but then goes through the trouble of doctoring a photo. Why provide any of that info then go Mission: Impossible on a photo? That's why I said if it's really such a big secret, don't provide ANY clues. It would be like me saying I caught all these hawg fish at Dow Lake, but doctoring the photo to not show an exact location. If the goal is to avoid people flocking to the area, and you provide a general location, you've already failed. People snooping for info will _still_ go to the Rocky if they are that nuts. So what point was there in doctoring a photo? None. 

Don't make the mistaken assumption that this fires me up to the point that I am cussing Rickerd and throwing items in my house, it just doesn't make any sense to me at all. If you truly want to keep something a secret, you failed miserably, in my opinion.

I know I sidetracked this thing, and for that I apologize, and again congratulate Rickerd on an amazing catch. However, I still stand by everything I said.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i wonder what was in the background, trees, rocks, and water thats what im guessing, i know exactly where that spot is on the rocky. And im heading there with a charter bus full of my closest friends tomorrow.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

thephildo0916 said:


> spot burning is real.


ding ding. we have a winner. Ive seen spots mentioned here, and literally the next day there were a hundred or so people there. this was on a tiny creek on the east side.

the walleye off e55th street in the spring used to be a closely guarded secret. now its a bumper boat ride.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

A steelhead thread in the fly fishing forum... oops did I just say that out loud?

Just kidding fellas. Great fish Rickerd!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Andrew, I think you are missing the point that in the original post, he offered a multitude of clues on where he was...but then goes through the trouble of doctoring a photo. Why provide any of that info then go Mission: Impossible on a photo?


So you're saying that what upset you was that he gave away the spot? That he was spot-burning? If so, I personally think that's a legitimate concern. But I don't seem to recall anywhere, in any of the posts, that he was accused of providing too much information on the location.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

A couple of my pics < With locations attached!!!>


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

CoolWater said:


> <sigh> we just disagree and your missing my point... I don't have the energy to try to explain it any further... this stayed somewhat civil and I do thank you for that.
> 
> The absolute only thing I was trying to get across is that when someone looks at a thread and sees something fundamental they don't like in the original post - why not let it go and not reply anything at all? All that happens is half the people line up on one side - half on the other - and the thread gets locked. Everyone loses, nothing positive happens, and the original poster can't even get comments.


Dont be such a party pooper LOL jk


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

For all you photo shopers and cropers!! back in my day there was no photo shop only the most legendary program ever known to man..... Paint.. Yeah thats right paint program... I challenge you wanna bes to next time you want to blur out a background for your fishing photo try paint program... Crop That!!!!! LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew S. said:


> So you're saying that what upset you was that he gave away the spot? That he was spot-burning? If so, I personally think that's a legitimate concern. But I don't seem to recall anywhere, in any of the posts, that he was accused of providing too much information on the location.


No, if his goal was to avoid spot burning, why provide any info at all about location then chop a photo? If your goal is to keep people from fishing the Rocky because of seeing the photo, why tell people you were on the Rocky in the first place? That's why I gave my Dow Lake example. It's not a large lake in case you don't know it. So if I tell folks I caught these huge bass from Dow Lake, but obscure photos, it serves absolutely no purpose because people can still see what body of water you fished an jack up the pressure. One of the most popular stocked streams in WV is Shavers Fork of the Cheat River. It gets hammered by folks, just like the known stocked Erie tribs. If I say I was on the Bemis section of Shavers Fork and obscure the photo, it is pointless because people will still flock to the area.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Appears that muddy rivers with high water has continued the effect that the recently departed winter had on some of those deprived of getting out to fish.
Seems like only yesterday discussions like this, though not of the same subject material were a common occurence.

Hard to believe that so few, could say so much, about so little, and in so many different ways.

Seems like engaging in a pointless activity; something futile called 
pissing into the wind


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

"Is it sprinkling?"

" * tastes precipitation* "

"OHHHH NOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Appears that muddy rivers with high water has continued the effect that the recently departed winter had on some of those deprived of getting out to fish.
> Seems like only yesterday discussions like this, though not of the same subject material were a common occurence.
> 
> Hard to believe that so few, could say so much, about so little, and in so many different ways.
> ...


Hey Shortdrift I think youve got the ogf record for most posts at over 6000 dude you are the man!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

salmon king said:


> Hey Shortdrift I think youve got the ogf record for most posts at over 6000 dude you are the man!!!


Not even close to being the record.


----------

